# Getting ready to go home



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Feet trimmed, washed, and dried.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable puppy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable! (Though he looks like he takes a dim view of the dryer! LOL!)


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

That is one gorgeous puppy! (One of many coming from the King's)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a beautiful little puppy!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Wow! Gorgeous pup 😍


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Another one in the process. Red throws the wide set eyes.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful puppies!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish I could show the smiles on the new owners faces, but I guess I shouldn't make them public. The girl (to me) today has a Wide smile the whole time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I wish I could show the smiles on the new owners faces, but I guess I shouldn't make them public. The girl (to me) today has a Wide smile the whole time.


I remember the smile on MY face…BOTH times! ❤

The only thing better than bringing home a Havanese puppy, is the peace of mind, bringing home a Havanese puppy KNOWING that you have a great breeder behind that puppy!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

This morning's puppy.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I need to replace the heating elements in both the big dryers. Pictures of 19 Champions, across 7 generations on that wall.

That's Karen's Kodi's Mom right at Pam's hairline, and Kodi's Sire two up over the dryer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I need to replace the heating elements in both the big dryers. Pictures of 19 Champions, across 7 generations on that wall.
> 
> That's Karen's Kodi's Mom right at Pam's hairline, and Kodi's Sire two up over the dryer.
> View attachment 176187


What a pretty puppy! And I love those photos of Posh and Razzle. Pam gave me copies of both. Another pretty amazing thing about Razzle is that she finished her championship about 6 weeks after Kodi’s litter went home! ❤


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The girl leaving this afternoon.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

They’re so gorgeous!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

She's just beautiful! 💓


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> The girl leaving this afternoon.
> View attachment 176188


Oh, she's even cuter! Who are the parents of this litter?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Lucy, and Redman. The first, and second puppies shown in this thread are Molly, and Red. Every one show quality, but all going for a Best in Home home. I don't know that Red has ever produced a puppy that wasn't show quality, but we don't sell show dogs anymore, and turn down people wanting them all the time.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Today's boy. A light, clear Red. HIs pigment will come in completely. It's just slow in the light ones.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Lucy, and Redman. The first, and second puppies shown in this thread are Molly, and Red. Every one show quality, but all going for a Best in Home home. I don't know that Red has ever produced a puppy that wasn't show quality, but we don't sell show dogs anymore, and turn down people wanting them all the time.


Well, you know me! While I admit I've enjoyed showing Panda and now Ducky in conformation, I have gone in with eyes wide open, understanding what a "game" it is, and exactly what it "means" (and doesn't). I value "doing dogs" MUCH more, whether the "doing" is mending a man's heart after a terrible cardiac event, or the incredible sport career my buddy Kodi and I have had together. What an astounding journey that has been for a first time dog owner! He is one VERY special dog!!! He doesn't need an AKC "CH" in front of his name!

People have often asked me why I didn't show Kodi. I tell them that, besides the fact that he was sold to me on a limited registration, his sire is WELL represented in the gene pool. Kodi's genes were not needed! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Today's boy. A light, clear Red. HIs pigment will come in completely. It's just slow in the light ones.
> 
> View attachment 176193
> 
> View attachment 176194


So you try to do one send off a day? Smart!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Two yesterday. Pam says he's an Apricot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Two yesterday. Pam says he's an Apricot.


Very similar to Ducky's color... who has just gotten darker with age... Like Robin. It's funny. When she arrived, she was so much the "big girl". Now, with two months difference between them, it's "almost nothing". Both of them have this wheat colored fringe, with dark red hair underneath! Cousins!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The last one leaves in a little while. I'm already missing the looking after puppies routine.
His nose pigment will fill in.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww! At least you have more to look forward to before TOO long... I have NO idea when I might have another litter! And I did enjoy it SO much, even though it is a TON of work!!! Enjoy a few month's "vacation", then I will live vicariously through you again! 💕


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It won't be a few months. Ruby is due with her first litter in a couple of weeks, and Ellie will be delivering sometime around then too. The Moms take care of them for the first few weeks, so after delivery, we won't have a lot to do with the puppies, but keep their bedding clean, for a while. 

Ruby is Huge, and it's always hard to tell with Ellie, so we don't have a good idea of how many they'll have. Ruby is bred to Dapper, so there will be a lot of Posh in that litter, but not high on Inbreeding Co-efficient.

I'm here full time with Pam now, and my Mother, so I'm hands on all the time, as Pam has always been. We really enjoy starting the puppies though, so it's all fun.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> It won't be a few months. Ruby is due with her first litter in a couple of weeks, and Ellie will be delivering sometime around then too. The Moms take care of them for the first few weeks, so after delivery, we won't have a lot to do with the puppies, but keep their bedding clean, for a while.
> 
> Ruby is Huge, and it's always hard to tell with Ellie, so we don't have a good idea of how many they'll have. Ruby is bred to Dapper, so there will be a lot of Posh in that litter, but not high on Inbreeding Co-efficient.
> 
> I'm here full time with Pam now, and my Mother, so I'm hands on all the time, as Pam has always been. We really enjoy starting the puppies though, so it's all fun.


I know you folks have been doing it for years, but I found that even those first few weeks (when, granted, I had to do a LOT more than normally you would need to! LOL!) I could hardly take my eyes off them… they were just so beautiful and so much fun to watch!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Can't wait to see Ruby and Ellie's pups. Puppies have a way of tugging at your heart strings. 💓


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They do get handled a lot when they're tiny.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

They are just all so cute! I would find it so hard to be a breeder and then having to give them up to new homes.


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Tom King said:


> It won't be a few months. Ruby is due with her first litter in a couple of weeks, and Ellie will be delivering sometime around then too.


Is Redman the father of Ellie's (soon to be litter)? They had a beautiful 1/11/21 litter as @Mando's Mommy and I can attest so I'm curious to see what their other offspring look like. 😍

All of these puppies you posted are adorable. They look so calm and comfy getting bathed. I wish I were even 1/2 as good as Pam with her grooming skills!


----------

